# Scranton - Presidents Day/Weekend



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

As Clem and/or Tom Bowdler seem to be absent, I figured it was time to remind you cold-weather folks in the NE that the annual bash at Scranton is still on, in the Electric City Trolley Museum  Scranton, PA  February 16, 17, & 18, 2008.  I'll be there!


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete 

Quite a few that I know of will be in attendance. Have a safe trip.


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

Except for providing my portable track and being a happy attendee I have no responsibilities this weekend, just the way I like it! 
Looking forward to seeing any and all at the festivities in Scranton. 
Tom


----------



## yutzk (Jan 2, 2008)

Darn!! Just remembered I was supposed to be at this one!! 

Too late now....


----------

